# Skull cap best for riding in 30 to 40 degree weather?



## loginhater (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm finally starting to do some colder weather riding and am wondering what to wear under my helmet. I want my head and ears covered but I don't want something that's going to hold a lot of sweat. Is something like one of these the way to go? A balaclava seems like too much for riding in 30 to 40 degree weather.

Headwear

Headwear


----------



## Cerberus044 (Jul 17, 2012)

Those work just fine. I have a PI hat just like those and for me as long as it covers my ears and keeps the freezing air out its great. Got mine at rei if you wanted to go test them out.


----------



## dancingoutlaw (Dec 2, 2010)

I wear this under my helmet and it does a great job of keeping my ears covered. Since it's wool, it does not hold a lot of sweat. It's thin enough that it does not seem that noticeable when I'm wearing it. You may prefer the uncuffed kind:

Cuffed Beanie


----------



## Jason R (Dec 9, 2012)

I use the smart wool training beanie. I got it from REI for around 20.00. I wear it under my helmet in temps from 5 below to 40 degrees.


----------



## Shane_CA (Aug 17, 2008)

I like my Craft Zero. Great Fabric.

Amazon.com: Craft Zero Skull Hat: Clothing


----------



## Mac_Aravan (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a Gore winstopper, pretty much like these (very thin but stop wind, as name implies). At first I was worried that it will be too hot or sweatty, but in the end it proves perfect for this range of temp. 
The big downside is the reduced hearing


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I like merino wool because it provides warmth and breaths. No matter how cold it gets, you still perspire and loose heat through the top of your head.
You need to have a cap that thin and not too bulky to fit comfortably under the helmet


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Turtle Fur is where it is at!*

They only time I have available to ride is 5am before work. I have tried many winter beanies over the years and this one is by far my favorite - Turtle Fur Frost Contoured Liner

If you have not tried PolarTec material yet, you need to. Feels really soft against the skin and blocks the wind. The upper portion of this beanie is another lighter weight material that really allows the excess heat escape.

Whenever I have misplaced this beanie I am always really bummed until I can find it again and am so happy to find it again.

Hey cyclelicious, they also do one in Merino wool - Turtle Fur - Frost Contoured Liner Hat, Lightweight Merino Wool Performance Liner, Black :thumbsup:

***


----------



## dogonabicycle (Feb 6, 2013)

I just today received a Giro cycling cap that I believe is a relatively new addition to their lineup of gear. It's made of merino wool and has little earflaps. Warm as hell and can fold up into your pocket. 
Its not a flashy BROOKLYN adorned cycling cap that is synonymous with the "fixie" culture either. 

Haven't got a chance to do any serious riding wearing it but it's 25 degrees here in Fort Collins and I rode my bike around and my head didn't feel cold in the slightest. I also shaved my head yesterday. 

Can't post a link because my post count is still too low but with some quick googling I'm sure you can find it.


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> I like merino wool because it provides warmth and breaths. No matter how cold it gets, you still perspire and loose heat through the top of your head.
> You need to have a cap that thin and not too bulky to fit comfortably under the helmet


This. I'm a big fan of the Ibex Meru.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I really dont need any kind of skull cap...my helmets seem to have enough warmth in them...but I do wear a "buff" and the material is thin yet holds the heat very well..and you can use it a bunch of different ways.

Buff®Sports | Original Buff® | Tubular


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Cut the sleeve off of an old short sleeved shirt. It can be a headband,skull cap, or neck gaiter. This is all I bother to use until the temperatures approach single digits.


----------



## Love Commander (Nov 15, 2012)

My personal favorite.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I use a Buff for most anything above about 25F. It's thin, synthetic fabric that's just enough to block the wind. Below that and I use a smartwool beanie.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

I think that temp range is too warm for any type of all-head liner. If I'm too cold at the start of a ride in that temp, I've dressed perfectly. I go with an ear band and then shed that when I warm up. I usually carry a super thin balaclava which is primarily for breaks.

The SS tshirt sleeve idea is a winner.

+1 on WindStopper and some other wind-blocking fabrics annoyingly reducing hearing.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

The Pearl Izumi looks like it will work. On less strenuous MTB rides I use a thin cap at those temperatures. In most cases, I would not wear one at 40 degrees. Especially after acclimating to January temperatures. When the weather is looking fickle, I pack an extra. Some of the thicker types may require you to adjust your helmet straps. 

urmb


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

Some nice stuff on here! Turtle Fur, anything from Smartwool, and some others look great. Being from central Texas, the opportunity does not arrive too often to need to wear a skull cap. I always wear a Halo headband under the helmet. If the temps dip down into the 30's or below, I have been wearing a regular ol' Under Armour skull cap. I usually carry a Halo along in my pack in case it starts to warm up. We may only have a couple of weeks of cold mornings so I won't be purchasing one this year, but I hope I remember this thread for next year!


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

loginhater said:


> I'm finally starting to do some colder weather riding and am wondering what to wear under my helmet. I want my head and ears covered but I don't want something that's going to hold a lot of sweat. Is something like one of these the way to go? A balaclava seems like too much for riding in 30 to 40 degree weather.
> 
> Headwear
> 
> Headwear


I bought the PI barrier cap a few months ago, and it keeps me warm under a vented helmet down to about -5C, but the windproof panel blocks sound to the ears, which isn't ideal when commuting in traffic.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

fsrxc said:


> I bought the PI barrier cap a few months ago, and it keeps me warm under a vented helmet down to about -5C, but the windproof panel blocks sound to the ears, which isn't ideal when commuting in traffic.


Good point. I cut out small ear holes on my heavier balaclava as it was blocking traffic noise. It has not affected the performance of the balaclava.

urmb


----------



## alohabob (Feb 15, 2013)

Probably a done deal by now, but that Pearl Izumi Transfer is half the price on Amazon


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I just wear a "Buff" - works great and can cover you ears.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Another Buff fan here.

Buff Original Headband > Apparel > Headwear > Technical Headwear | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

I like the MX Green ones. Listed as unavailable here.
Original Buff MX GREEN | ORIGINAL BUFF \ ORIGINAL BUFF | BUFF store :: New Collection :: Over 400 designs :: 24h Shipping


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.headsweats.com/products/Midcap.html


----------



## EbbeJ (Feb 26, 2013)

I use a Endura FS260 Pro Skullcap, excellent product. Very thin - thin enough to wear under the helmet and it adapts well to different temperatures. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## worldzfree (Mar 30, 2008)

Ibex Skimmer works well for me. Use it all the way down to lower 30's but I'm the type of the person that is constantly going. Ibex Meru if I had to stop more.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Another vote for the Gore Windstopper. I found that its perfect in cold rain too. Keeps the heat in even when wet.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Cannondale beanie has my vote... It's warms, it breathes pretty well, and it fits nice under my helmet...


----------

